# 9 Sec SUPER KO - Sami Berik



## berikson (May 1, 2008)

Sami Berik vs Mark smith in Cage Rage Contenders 8

its not just about the quick KO but the fact that

Sami stops with the last punch


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bloody hell sami, that was quick...was mark smith ok i didnt see him get up?

That first kick was the killer, welcome to the Forum mate


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome control not to land that last punch, very quick reaction by Sami.

That is a monster KO - would be good to know how mark was after.


----------



## berikson (May 1, 2008)

Sami spoke to mark after, we was cool even made a joke about it on another event.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Excellent first kick; Mark's guard was all over the place.

Quick, powerful hands, and very good reaction speed to stop that last punch.


----------



## kristian (Apr 9, 2008)

Shin-and-an-half:fight:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Isn't Sami fighting for the CFC british title soon? Good KO and good luck to him.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

berikson said:


> Sami spoke to mark after, we was cool even made a joke about it on another event.


Good stuff.

He's fighting AJ Wenn on 18th May.

COME ON SAMI!!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

You write very well, support you 屋顶风机 轴流风机 排烟风机 离心风机 混流风机]


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

Was the kick that switched the lights out there, he was just swaying backwards after that.

Good luck for this fight!


----------



## Hodge (May 6, 2008)

Was that guy convulsing? I have only ever seen one person react like that when knocked out, and he never woke up... Glad to hear he was ok afterwards.


----------

